
Components for Android: A declarative framework for efficient UIs - lucasr
https://code.facebook.com/posts/531104390396423
======
mostafah
Why isn’t this a part of React Native? It could at least be available as an
import for RN. Actually, I’m a bit surprised that RN is not even mentioned
here.

